# Angelwax Enigma



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone used this wax please as I haven't spent anything for a few weeks and very tempted to pull the plug on a full pot
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

See this THREAD Dave. 

Alan W


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

It's brilliant


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

angelw said:


> It's brilliant


Are you not slightly biased?  :lol:

Alan W


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Are you not slightly biased?  :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Possibly :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

It's sensational! Awesome durability, wet look that actually lasts! :argie:

Grab a sample pot if you're unsure, but my guess is you'll be buying a big pot soon enough! :thumb:


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

I've bagged a sample pot. After being absolutely blown away by Fifth Element I had to grab some!!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Good timing was just looking at this as extremely impressed by Bodywax. Think Enigma or Fifth Element will be purchased this week.:thumb:

Angel W
I can't see Fifth Element on the wax page of the website, but comes up on a Google search which is odd.


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

66Rob said:


> Good timing was just looking at this as extremely impressed by Bodywax. Think Enigma or Fifth Element will be purchased this week.:thumb:
> 
> Angel W
> I can't see Fifth Element on the wax page of the website, but comes up on a Google search which is odd.


Bodywax is good value, but if you're impressed with that, then you're in for a treat! I can't comment on Enigma yet, but Fifth element is in a different league!!

A Bodywax review I did here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=388325

And Fifth Element

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=368167

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=376311


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

66Rob said:


> Good timing was just looking at this as extremely impressed by Bodywax. Think Enigma or Fifth Element will be purchased this week.:thumb:
> 
> Angel W
> I can't see Fifth Element on the wax page of the website, but comes up on a Google search which is odd.


That's weird ,I'll have a look


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi.....anyone know where you can order this from please? Everytime I try to get on the AW site I get some weird message which stops me entering. 
Thanks


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Billio said:


> Hi.....anyone know where you can order this from please? Everytime I try to get on the AW site I get some weird message which stops me entering.
> Thanks


Are you UK or Europe based?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

I purchase this a couple of weeks ago. Not had chance to try it out yet, must try harder. Lol


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Blackroc said:


> Are you UK or Europe based?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uk:speechles


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Billio said:


> Hi.....anyone know where you can order this from please? Everytime I try to get on the AW site I get some weird message which stops me entering.
> Thanks


Billio,

Try deleting your temporary cache and cookies etc and see if this LINK to Enigma helps.

Alan W


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

Did anyone compare Angelwax Enigma with Waxaddict Quartz (Quartz is realy good imho)?
And how easy is Enigma to buff off?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Whats the scent of the wax?


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Billio said:


> Hi.....anyone know where you can order this from please? Everytime I try to get on the AW site I get some weird message which stops me entering.
> Thanks


I have the same problem but only when using the chrome Internet browser on my phone, if I use a different app it's fine. Have been having this problem for a while and finally figured it out last night, funny thing is there was never a problem with the site on chrome before, it just happened one day.


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Ric325i said:


> Did anyone compare Angelwax Enigma with Waxaddict Quartz (Quartz is realy good imho)?
> And how easy is Enigma to buff off?


Quartz may have durability department pat down, but for me Enigma hands down. Enigma spreading and buffing is no hassle and very smooth.
The application was in 5c temperature and had no issue whatsoever.

Buffing directions says 1min ~ 2min. So I do 1panel at a time. It sounds like you need to buff off immediately or pay hell a visit but honestly I had some spot left longer than 30minutes but had no issue buffing off.

Very user friendly wax!


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Whats the scent of the wax?


I cannot quite make out the smell. But the Pro Detailer's Megazine wax mega test comment says spiced fruit. But I really don't think that quite nails the smell description. Personally, it smells like men's cosmetic like skin lotion.

Good thing is the smell is very mild and nothing that causes frown on your face. Very mild...


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

mrbig1 said:


> I cannot quite make out the smell. But the Pro Detailer's Megazine wax mega test comment says spiced fruit. But I really don't think that quite nails the smell description. Personally, it smells like men's cosmetic like skin lotion.
> 
> Good thing is the smell is very mild and nothing that causes frown on your face. Very mild...


Marshmallow!


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Got mine yesterday and I can confirm it smells nice!!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Received mine today with a few goodies from Matt


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

camerashy said:


> Received mine today with a few goodies from Matt


For recently owned people, are you also getting the kits when you purchased the 250ml pot?


----------



## kiddkai (Sep 22, 2017)

mrbig1 said:


> For recently owned people, are you also getting the kits when you purchased the 250ml pot?


No, just the wax and the qd, mainly because I use ONR all the time.


----------

